# What happened to Brian Klein/ Tucson Kenpo-Jujitsu?



## pathfinder4x4 (Jan 25, 2008)

Anyone know what happened to Brian Klein/ Tucson Kenpo-Jujitsu?  I spoke with the Tracy's Karate home office and they said he is MIA.  However, he is still listed on their website as teaching in Tucson.  Also, the phone number listed is disconnected.  Anyone know if he still is in Tucson and teaching?  Any help would be appreciated.

Best,

Bill Berns


----------



## Harrison1234 (Sep 6, 2008)

I have been trying to find Brian Klein for the past two years with no success. I trained under him from the time I was 4 until I was 16. About a year ago I even tried one of those people finders you have to pay for and still got nothing. If you ever track him down let me know I would like to talk to him.
                                                             Thanks, Harrison Arnold


----------



## vlably (Apr 20, 2017)

pathfinder4x4 said:


> Anyone know what happened to Brian Klein/ Tucson Kenpo-Jujitsu?  I spoke with the Tracy's Karate home office and they said he is MIA.  However, he is still listed on their website as teaching in Tucson.  Also, the phone number listed is disconnected.  Anyone know if he still is in Tucson and teaching?  Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Best,
> 
> ...


----------



## ron rodriguez (Oct 18, 2020)

Brian Klein is an excellent instructor. I was his student back in 1996-97


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 18, 2020)

I have no idea if this will help but there is a Brian Klein teaching TKD in Manalapan, New Jersey.


----------

